# Pinstripe breeding possibilities ?



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi im getting a male pinstripe royal soon and though he will not be ready to breed for at least 2 years but what intresting morphs can i produce with my pinny ?

Pinstripe x Pastel = Lemon Blast
Pinstripe x Spider = Spinner
Pinstripe x Albino = Albino Pinstripe (curent breeding plan)
Pinstripe x Lesser Platinum = King Pin

What else is there ?


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

pinstripe x normal = pinstripes


----------



## stan (Sep 18, 2006)

voodoo dave said:


> Pinstripe x Albino = Albino Pinstripe (curent breeding plan)


That's only going to give you Pinstripes het Albino, and Normals het Albino.


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

Axanthic Pinstripe


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

CaseyM said:


> Axanthic Pinstripe


As with albinos, this would only produce hets in first generation


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

stan said:


> That's only going to give you Pinstripes het Albino, and Normals het Albino.


 
i know that its all part of the plan.


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

pankthesnake said:


> As with albinos, this would only produce hets in first generation


Yes thats very true, i only mentioned it as a breeding possibility. : victory:

To produce the hets in the first place you already have the animals needed to produce the visual in time.

Any recessive breeding to a co dom will produce hets in the first generation. The fun bit is going on from there :lol2:


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

ok if i understand correct to produce a king pin i breed pinstripe x lesser platinum that will produce pinstripe het lesser platinum and then breed a female pinstripe het lesser platinum back with the male pinstripe and i get a small chance of a KING PIN


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

voodoo dave said:


> ok if i understand correct to produce a king pin i breed pinstripe x lesser platinum that will produce pinstripe het lesser platinum and then breed a female pinstripe het lesser platinum back with the male pinstripe and i get a small chance of a KING PIN


 
Lesser platinum is co dom so breeding a lesser to a pin will give you the chance of Kingpins, theres no hets involved.

When there is hets involved say for example a female pinstripe het albino you have to breed her to an albino male not a pinstripe as by using a pinstripe male you will reduce the albino gene down to 50% poss hets as you'd only have one parent actually carrying albino.


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

would a pinstripe het albino x with a spider het albino produce a albino spinner ?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Potentially, but it's a one-in-16 chance or less.


----------



## nuggett5 (Sep 14, 2007)

What about a pinstripe x chocolate?


----------



## nuggett5 (Sep 14, 2007)

or some thing new a pinstripe x mojave? wich i have no idear what you will get


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Pinstripe X Mojave (Assuming the pinstripe was an outcross and not a homozygous) would get you:

25% normals
25% Mojave
25% Pinstripe
25% Pinstripe-patterned Mojaves.

That last one might well be a very attractive snake.


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

nuggett5 said:


> or some thing new a pinstripe x mojave? wich i have no idear what you will get


you get a royal called a jigsaw










picture from index


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

voodoo dave said:


> you get a royal called a jigsaw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is a nice royal


----------

